# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > Xamarin >  How to install android ndk for visual studio 2015 ?

## dongtrien

I try installed visual studio 2015 for windows 7 x64bit, when running demo xamarin was reported "No Android NDK found". I go to "Tools> Options> Xamarin> Android Settings" in this tab I see Android NDK Location -> "No Android NDK found" how do i want to install android ndk for visual studio 2015 ? What can I do ?

----------


## jamespayne

Test

----------

